# Dangerous Dog Law Proposed in Sanginaw, MI



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

American Kennel Club - Saginaw, MI Seeks to Restrict Ten Large Dog Breeds


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

BOOOOOO! :thumbsdown:


----------



## EchoGSD (Mar 12, 2010)

yet ANOTHER reason to move out of Michigan. boo, hiss!


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Why must stupid people make it difficult for smart dog owners to own dogs?!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

LaRen616 said:


> BOOOOOO! :thumbsdown:


Seconded!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I have tried numerous times to respond to this...and none would pass the mods......

(I couldn't think of a nice way to put it...not that the mods blocked me...)


----------



## Lmilr (Jan 12, 2011)

Can we just ban stupid owners instead???


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Lmilr said:


> Can we just ban stupid owners instead???


I like that idea.


----------



## Caitydid255 (Aug 28, 2010)

That is one of the most retarded laws I have ever seen. Muzzled when in public? I think the person who drafted that bill should be muzzled in public.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Saginaw City Counsil wants to restrict 10 dogs. the AKC clearly states they're against it.



Andaka said:


> American Kennel Club - Saginaw, MI Seeks to Restrict Ten Large Dog Breeds


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

the person who drafted the bill should be muzzled, that's funny.



Caitydid255 said:


> That is one of the most retarded laws I have ever seen. Muzzled when in public?
> 
> I think the person who drafted that bill should be muzzled in public.


----------



## KatieStanley (Apr 27, 2010)

I laughed at some of those "dangerous" breeds....ridiculous!


----------



## DTS (Oct 19, 2010)

the "muzzled in public" pushed it over the edge. i mean really? if they see every single dog in the state that is one of those 10 breeds is dangerous, then i propose that all dogs who have the ability to bite should be muzzled in public. especially if they have teeth.. oh wait, that is all dogs? jeez, who would have thought. ignorance makes me mad


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

now thats about the dumbest thing i have seen in awhile


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

Are they going to muzzle police dogs then??? I mean really!!! I think someone needs to sue these towns. I do believe we have the right in this country to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness. Owning a GSD makes me happy!!!!

Thank goodness I do not live in MI.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Interesting read!

While I personally think that 3 dogs is enough for ANY owner, I don't agree that dogs on their list should be muzzled whenever out in public...that's a bit of overkill IMHO. $50 doesn't seem to bad for a licensing fee, either. It's $15 here in AACO Maryland and required for ALL dogs, no matter the breed.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I was in a class once, and an owner was all ticked off that she saw someone with a pitt that was not muzzled. I guess Mentor or Painseville or somewhere near there has one of those stupid laws, about muzzling dogs while in public. I think it was only pits though.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Deuce said:


> Interesting read!
> 
> While I personally think that 3 dogs is enough for ANY owner, I don't agree that dogs on their list should be muzzled whenever out in public...that's a bit of overkill IMHO. $50 doesn't seem to bad for a licensing fee, either. It's $15 here in AACO Maryland and required for ALL dogs, no matter the breed.


In YOUR opinion, three dogs is enough. Three dogs is enough for YOU, so everyone should be limited to three dogs. So who will pick which seven of my dogs get euthanized??? Unfortunately, they are not even grandfathering in existing dogs anymore. So people will have to DUMP dogs they own to stay compliant. 

Some people should not have ANY dog. 

Some people are at their limit at one dog.

Some can manage two, but that is it. 

Some can manage three, but that is pushing it.

Others can do more per dog with theirs than people with 1 or 2 or 3 dogs, and have less problem behavior even though they have more than that. 

It is an individual thing, how many dogs a person feels they can manage. When you sit there with three dogs, and someone else says, "I think one dog is enough for anyone." How does that make you feel, when people are discussing stupid laws that people are trying to get passed.

Better yet, when you have a 70 pound dog, and someone says, "I think that forty pounds is a big enough dog for anyone." And they are discussing limiting allowable dogs to dogs under forty pounds?

These a bad laws.

License fee should be $5. Fine for NOT licensing the dog should be $500. THEN, we could have all the benefits that our $10 license pays for, and everyone in the county will bother to license their dogs.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:rolleyes2:

They have been working on this since August, really? It took them that long to come up with this moronic idea.

It may take effect as early as April 1st? Is this a joke?


----------



## mohavewolfpup (Jan 30, 2011)

Deuce said:


> Interesting read!
> 
> While I personally think that 3 dogs is enough for ANY owner, I don't agree that dogs on their list should be muzzled whenever out in public...that's a bit of overkill IMHO. $50 doesn't seem to bad for a licensing fee, either. It's $15 here in AACO Maryland and required for ALL dogs, no matter the breed.


licensing is pointless to me. just another failed solution to keep a bloated government stuffing their coffers so they pass/propose, well junk like the above law.

just wait when they start declaring "hey, everyone! got a shirt on that matches this color hue chart? pay a tax!"

Less government, not more. Less laws, not more


----------



## Blazings (Jan 24, 2011)

What does Cesar Milan always say again? "It's not the dog, it's the owner"


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

How about enforcing laws that are already there, instead of making more? 

How much you wanna bet your average police officer has NO flippin' clue what a Presa Canarios is, and will see someone with another bully breed without a muzzle and give them a fine? What about someone with a Mal? Or a German Pinscher? Great Pyrenees could probably be mistaken for St. Bernards. Are mixes included? What if your dog just looks like a mix? Do you have to have papers to prove that your dog ISN'T one of those breeds? I see waaaay too many issues with this.


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Sounds like my apartment complex - most of those breeds aren't allowed here. However, me with my Dutch Shepherd or even if I have a Belgian Malinois - perfectly acceptable. "It's GERMAN Shepherds that aren't allowed, not DUTCH"...


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

How about the government educates themselves on dog breeds and stops eating what the media feeds them? (Though I did find the St. Bernards kind of random, because I wouldn't have ever guessed they'd be stereotyped as dangerous). 

That mini schnauzer that came in our Walgreens needed to be muzzled (or just stay home)! And the dauchschund that attacked my niece needs to be muzzled all the time! How many government officials would label those breeds as a menace to society?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I think they should make it to where the media can't call a dog whatever they think it is. Oh wait, but then that would suppress freedom of speech. Oh no! But then the dogs suffer, and stuff like this is brought up. 

How many dogs are incorrectly labeled as pit bulls? Statistics are wrong because of this crap!

I was reading something somewhere that although GSDs are at the top of the list as the most dangerous dog (and most are mixes, or mislabeled), dauchshunds are statistically most likely to bite. 

But then, you have to think - these numbers are skewed simply by the sheer numbers of how many people own which breeds. Every time someone buys something dog related at our store, I ask them what kind of dog they have. Most responses I get are small dogs, like Yorkies, Malti-poos, dauchshunds, etc. 

I think I'm just rambling now....


----------



## Minnieski (Jan 27, 2009)

This is the stupidest thing I've ever heard. And the worst part is that it's only going to make life harder for decent dog owners. It won't affect the bad ones at all - they already don't license their dogs or take them out in public (if they're used for dog fighting anyway).


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Hopefully they read that letter from the AKC and consider THAT instead.


----------



## Roxygsd (Sep 8, 2010)

Another Michigan city is in process of adopting an aggressive dog ordance. No specific breeds are mentioned in this ordance.


Sterling Heights pitches breed-neutral dog ordinance | C & G Newspapers


----------



## gracieGSD (Jan 10, 2011)

This is a news clip of what is causing a lot of the fear mongering in Saginaw. Of course the media is saturated with coverage of the attack so near the next City council meeting on Feb 21. The location of this attack, Baycity, is about 25 minutes from Saginaw.

Owner Ordered To Stand Trial In Dog Biting Case - News Story - WNEM Saginaw


----------



## gracieGSD (Jan 10, 2011)

An Update...Saginaw City Council decided tonight to table the bill on BSL, they were getting too much backlash....whoo hoo!!!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

This is exactly why i dont like michigan at all. Not any part of it. I'm glad people are FINALLY standing up to BSL but this should have been done YEARS ago. We all know how banning breeds works. A breed gets banned so the bad owners find a new breed and that breed gets banned and so on and so forth. I dont even live in MI but i plan to write the mayor on the subject! Cant stand ignorance.


----------



## SCKSAR.com (Feb 12, 2011)

I am right in the heart of this...have asked the city via a FOIA request to provide the draft of the ordinance (of course they are ignoring this). Have been contacted so far by 2 council members who will not vote for this in it's current form. Things have been heating up here in Saginaw over this and it's far from over. I understand the draft has been changed dramatically, but they are being tight lipped.
SCKSAR.com


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

IL is thinking about lifting theirs and allowing cities to have breed bans. Of course it is all hush hush so the public does not find out!


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

Sounds pretty much like the law here in Ireland.

GSDs must be muzzled while out in public, must not be on a lead over a meter long, per son must be over 16 to handle the dog and also they must wear a collar bearing the name and address of the owner.

However these laws are not enforced in Ireland apart from been in dog training classes.

S.I. No. 123/1991 ? Control of Dogs (Restriction of Certain Dogs) Regulations, 1991.


----------



## Alexs Jems (Feb 28, 2011)

You may not have a choice but to obey what the courts say, but you can do things that will help you in the future since you now have a so called "dangerous" dog.


----------

